

Programming education for kids: it’s about debugging literacy - danilocampos
http://danilocampos.com/2013/02/programming-education-its-about-the-literacy-of-debugging/

======
purplelobster
Couldn't agree more. But I'd also like to add that working something out in
code makes it more real. Trigonometry didn't seem real to me until I tried to
make a simple game. Physics might seem boring until you want to make a ball
fly through the air like it does in real life. Suddenly those equations and
velocity and acceleration MEAN something. You have to figure it out or it
won't work. I think teaching programming together with math and especially
physics would enhance the experience for all those subjects.

------
greenyoda
I think that learning how to debug is also valuable because it teaches the
lesson that you don't have to be a genius to solve technical problems: most
problems can be solved with persistent effort and thought (the effort may
involve learning some essential piece of knowledge that you were missing).
This applies to many domains outside programming as well. It can change your
outlook from a feeling of helplessness to one of competence.

